# Canon Dual Pixel Autofocus Explained



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 13, 2017)

```
<iframe width="728" height="409" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/T3YfRqGZ6C4" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

<p>Even with today’s advancements in digital photography and cinematography, being precisely in focus isn’t that easy – especially when doing it alone. But there’s no more need to fear autofocus with dual pixel CMOS autofocus from Canon. Watch the video to see how this unique feature can help you keep focus on both your subject and your artistic vision.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 13, 2017)

Well, the opening frame looks like this will be a highly technical explanation.  : I don't get the 'fear of autofocus' angle, upon which the clip is clearly predicated to make DPAF 'friendly' and 'non-threatening'. 

Sorry, Canon...I don't 'See Impossible', I just see silly and patronizing. Fail.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 13, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> Well, the opening frame looks like this will be a highly technical explanation.  : I don't get the 'fear of autofocus' angle, upon which the clip is clearly predicated to make DPAF 'friendly' and 'non-threatening'.
> 
> Sorry, Canon...I don't 'See Impossible', I just see silly and patronizing. Fail.



The opening frame told me that it was probably not something that would interest me. There was a explanation on the Canon European website recently, nothing really technical or new. Its sales advertising.

One of the things they usually fail to make clear is that it only applies to video or live view shooting. This has confused many, I'm sure.


----------



## SecureGSM (Jun 13, 2017)

Canonrumors was not the target audience obviously. How sad


----------



## capital1956 (Jun 13, 2017)

I would expect a lot more canon bashing comments on the youtube page than one would usually see on this website. So much so that I believe this is professional efforts.


----------



## Mikehit (Jun 13, 2017)

capital1956 said:


> I would expect a lot more canon bashing comments on the youtube page than one would usually see on this website. So much so that I believe this is professional efforts.



Do you mean the comments here are Canon bashing by professional Canon-bashers?
Given that these same people have been accused of being Canon fanboys and shills, that would be a turn up for the books. 

If you find this video instructional then great, it has done its job.


----------



## ethanz (Jun 13, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> I don't get the 'fear of autofocus' angle, upon which the clip is clearly predicated to make DPAF 'friendly' and 'non-threatening'.



DSLR Video auto focus before DPAF was really horrible. I would only use it to get my focus started before recording, then rely on manual focus during a shoot (if I dare touch the camera). And I never advised people to use it during recording. DPAF is so nice for video recording. I love it on my 1DX2.

While the video may not be the most technological, not every photographer or videographer is a scientist or understands the technical specifications behind a camera. It is informative to people who have never used DPAF before.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 13, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> Do you mean the comments here are Canon bashing by professional Canon-bashers?
> Given that these same people have been accused of being Canon fanboys and shills, that would be a turn up for the books.



Maybe I switched employers... ;D


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 13, 2017)

ethanz said:


> While the video may not be the most technological, not every photographer or videographer is a scientist or understands the technical specifications behind a camera. It is informative to people who have never used DPAF before.



Fair enough.


----------



## Mikehit (Jun 13, 2017)

JoseB said:


> How do they mould the microlenses?



lenses that are micro


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 13, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> JoseB said:
> 
> 
> > How do they mould the microlenses?
> ...



I would have guessed that they used a warm, high humidity environment and released some spoures ......


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 13, 2017)

SecureGSM said:


> Canonrumors was not the target audience obviously. How sad


Yes.... imagine if they made it detailed enough to challenge Neuro.... Total number of viewers who were helped, 3!

I thought it was a good attempt to explain it to the mass market (at least from the marketing perspective)..... with very few exceptions (most here on CR), people don't want to know the fine details


----------



## Jopa (Jun 14, 2017)

Still no DPRAW for the 1dx2


----------



## Mikehit (Jun 14, 2017)

Jopa said:


> Still no DPRAW for the 1dx2



Considering the small effect DPRAW has, I am not sure what benefit it would bring to the 1Dx2.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 14, 2017)

Hi Jopa. 
I'm just wondering if DPRAW has lived and died with the 5DIV as I can't find any other bodies listed as having it. 
Possibly dead due to not being well received, (not (fully?) supported?) by software other than DPP? 
Caveat, I have only done quick searches on this so I humbly stand to be corrected on either point. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Jopa said:


> Still no DPRAW for the 1dx2


----------



## Sharlin (Jun 14, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Jopa.
> I'm just wondering if DPRAW has lived and died with the 5DIV as I can't find any other bodies listed as having it.
> Possibly dead due to not being well received, (not (fully?) supported?) by software other than DPP?
> Caveat, I have only done quick searches on this so I humbly stand to be corrected on either point.



There haven't been high-end Canon bodies released since the 5D4 so it's not really surprising. I wonder if the 6D will have a (possibly improved) implementation. It seems like something that could actually be useful after some iterations but the 5D4 version was more like a proof of concept.


----------



## Mikehit (Jun 14, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Jopa.
> I'm just wondering if DPRAW has lived and died with the 5DIV as I can't find any other bodies listed as having it.
> 
> 
> ...



I am pretty sure that they put in DP RAW simply because they could - the DP technology made it possible so they thought 'lets give it a go' and wanted to gauge the reaction. Given what lightfield technology can do it will certainly be interesting to see what they come up with in the future. For example, a 50MP 5DSR may well have enough pixels to provide an 8MP 'lightfield' image offering more options on focus adjustment.


----------



## 9VIII (Jun 14, 2017)

The have a manual focus indicator on Cinema cameras?!?!

I need one of those!

Not the Cinema camera, but everything with DPAF should have a manual focus guide in the viewfinder.


----------

